# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next > DM Help AAA: The Lost Mine of Phandelver; A fully prepped module! Part 3c Cragmaw Castle

## Advent

Welcome to the next installment of the LMOP series. In this session your players will find themselves at Cragmaw Castle where they will have to battle through a castle filled with goblins in order to reach the missing Gundren. I've made a few minor changes to the original, in order to make it a more engaging encounter. The main being altering the final encounter to use the mechanics from Flee Mortals! This change allows the final boss battle to be far more interesting and challenging; as well as have your characters feel like absolute bad asses as they tear through hoards of minions. I've included the Preview PDF in the Complete Collection in case you need to refer to it. The encounter pdf should have most of the information you need however. Lastly in the event that Gundren meets his untimely demise, remember that Reidoth also knows the location of Wave Echo Cave, where your players will soon reach the conclusion of this epic adventure!

*Without further ado:*
Google Docs Notes for The Lost Mine of Phandelver (Part 3c Cragmaw Castle): DM NotesLink to: The Complete Collection
*Included in The Complete Collection is:*
A word document with all my notes including links to music tracks for ambiance and fightsSpecial PDFs for all the encounters. This includes all the enemies stat blocks organized neatly along with an initiative tracker and a spot to mark HP.A more detailed map of Cragmaw CastleA Preview PDF for Flee Mortals in order to understand the boss mechanics A Handout for The Scroll of Revivify
*Index:*

*The Lost Mine of Phandelver Index*
Part 1 - Intro and Cragmaw HideoutPart 2a - PhandalinPart 2b - Redbrand HideoutPart 3a - Reign of IronPart 3b - Ruins of ThundertreePart 3c - Cragmaw CastlePart 4 - Wave Echo Cave (Coming Soon)Part 5 - Side Quests
*Other One Shots and Modules:*
A Wild Sheep Chase - Click HereDeath House - Click HereShadow of The Broodmother - Click HereThe Tavern at Death's Door - Click Here L'Arsène's Ludicrous Larceny - Click HereWolves of Welton - Click Here
I hope this helps! If you have any advice how I can improve this further please let me know either here or leave a comment on the google doc itself! If you'd like to support me, receive exclusive content, shape future releases, and get content early feel free to check out my Patreon!

Cheers,
Advent

----------


## Sayeth

Thanks, these are very useful!

----------


## Advent

> Thanks, these are very useful!


Glad they help! If you end up using them for your session, let me know how it goes!!!

----------

